# How do I know if I have a motility problem?



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

My doctor suggests that I may have a motility problem because I burp and yawn alot and am IBS-C. I was put on domperidone (2 tablets 3 times a day), and I didn't notice a difference eother in terms of constipation or burping. Any thoughts?


----------



## flacker (Aug 20, 2001)

I went to a place for motility problems, look up hirshsprungs disease. If you've had constipation all of your life, there's a possibility, if not most likely allergy related. http://insomniafatigue.com info is on allergy page.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

flacker,Thanks for your response. I think that article, coming from a doctor was so typical - doctors are so pro-drugs, which I think is quite sad, because I don't believe that with today's illnesses one can afford to "close any doors". I believe one has to keep all options open.I have heard of a lot of people with chronic illnesses who have not been helped by conventional medication but have found help with homeopathy. I was just wondering if anyone had tried it for IBS!?????Everyone is different and everyone reacts differently so there's no right and no wrong I guess. If it is a placebo effect and it works, who cares, medication certainly doesn't work when it comes to IBS!! I'm not seeing any doctor, I'm pretty much on my own and determined to find answers from any and all resources I can find! I've gone the doctor route and have deteriorated so much. I've decided I have to take control of my own life and not depend on the medical profession.Unfortunately, I can't afford to see Integrated Health Professionals, and I'm not able to leave my home at all so I'm doing as much research on my own as I possibly can.Got any advise???


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

Oops! I posted this message in the wrong place - it was supposed to be under "homeopathy". SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm real tired haven't slept at all for the last 24 hours!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My doctor suggests that I may have a motility problem because I burp and yawn alot


Huh?


> quote: if not most likely allergy related.


Huh?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

